# Rio de Janeiro, visto da Baía de Guanabara



## Douglas Alberto (Dec 29, 2009)

Todas as fotos são de minha autoria, mostram a região central da Capital Fluminense, com destaque para o Aeroporto Santos Dumont-SDU, Marina da Glória, Candelária, Praça XV, etc ...


----------



## Ice Climber (Feb 7, 2006)

Muito bom, descer no Santos Dumont tem um charme parecido. Parabéns.


----------



## Douglas Alberto (Dec 29, 2009)

Ice Climber said:


> Muito bom, descer no Santos Dumont tem um charme parecido. Parabéns.


Verdade, eu acho o Rio um charme também...


----------



## Rekarte (Mar 28, 2008)

É um sonho meu um dia pousar no Santos Dumont


----------



## Douglas Alberto (Dec 29, 2009)

Rekarte said:


> É um sonho meu um dia pousar no Santos Dumont


É maravilhoso.... o visual é de tirar o fôlego...


----------



## Mr.Falcon (May 1, 2012)

Já decolei e foi muito interessante, além da capital a vista da Costa Verde também foi fascinante!


----------



## Douglas Alberto (Dec 29, 2009)

Mr.Falcon said:


> Já decolei e foi muito interessante, além da capital a vista da Costa Verde também foi fascinante!


A Costa Verde é linda mesmo, já fotografei muito, mas nunca montei um thread dedicado...


----------



## Douglas Alberto (Dec 29, 2009)

Rekarte said:


> É um sonho meu um dia pousar no Santos Dumont


A vista de quem esta no SDU tb é linda...


----------

